# I.D. This Plant Please



## Porkneck (Mar 23, 2012)

I have no idea what plant this is, I tried looking it up online but the problem is I don't know what to look for. Scientific name or common name. The leaves look similar to the leaves of a banana plant but smaller and roots are different too.
Took a top view shot and a side vied shot showing the roots. Biggest leaf diameter is about an inch. There were more leaves but removed the rotten ones and in fact removed some more after taking the picture and accidentally broke some of the white roots. Found this by a river bank that's partially connected to a lake/lagoon while strolling with my son. If it's good then I could probably find a better looking one.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Where did you find it?


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Could be a _Ranunculus_.


----------



## Porkneck (Mar 23, 2012)

Near my place there is a small creek (I said riverbank when it's actually a creek) here in PA, just outside Philly. It's connected to a small lagoon, however I am not sure if the lagoon was man made or natural. There was a lot but the majority were very tiny, 2-3 leaves...this was the biggest along with tons of floating moss.

It was actually an accidental find. Had no intentions on looking for anything. Lol!

I forgot to mention, it had thin stringy roots too but I pulled them off because they were black. I though it was rotten so I took them off.

Okay, took out one of the stems and did a cross cut. The cross section shows the form of a dual scroll which does seem to be hollow. And the leaves seem to be quite thick.


----------



## Porkneck (Mar 23, 2012)

I think I found out what this plant is but I need more verification. It's a nymphoides cordata. It seems to be related to the nymphoides aquatica (develops roots like the banana plant) and is found in PA though it was categorized as "threatened". Comes in two colors (leaves), purple or green. During the winter season the leaves die off and the roots just lay dormant in the substrate. 

I would like this in my tank but the leaves when mature (2-5cm) float on the surface. Unless I trim the big leaves just to keep the submerged look. 

Advice from the plant specialists please.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Nah, the leaf veins are much different. It only superficially looks like a _Nymphoides_, something that you won't see until later in the year anyway. Look at the basal leaves of this:
http://plants.usda.gov/java/profile?symbol=RAAB


----------



## Porkneck (Mar 23, 2012)

But that link (I also saw that before posting last night) seems to indicate that it grows on land. I found this submerged in water, none were on the dry part of the creek, there was just a few of them but the rest were tiny, 2 leaves, 3 at most and all were in the water. Actually there were snail sacks (4mm to 6mm sized) on the plant and something seed-like, what I believe to be leech eggs, many of them. Not sure if indeed they were leeches but when I popped one to see what it is, 2 or 3 maroon-brown squirmy worm-like creatures (2mm) came out in a scurry. Plus the leaves from the link seem to have jagged edges.

I know I am probably more wrong than right but I'm not convinced doctor.

Here is close up of how the roots spread. Also on the right side of the photo is a small worm/larvae.. I don't know what it is but whatever it is I took it out and terminated it. The worm had a tough body, as I could feel it while crushing it with a toothpick.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

_Ranunculus_ that grow in wet habitats have VERY variable leaves. There can be submerged leaves, then floating leaves, then basal emersed leaves, and then upper emersed leaves, all on the same plant! They also come up very early in the year. I'll give you another link later.


----------



## Porkneck (Mar 23, 2012)

Thank you Cavan Allen. 

Reason I am not convinced is because the link has illustrations showing the root system which looks very different from the pictures I attached which has various root sprouts. I am not saying you are wrong. The link just seems to be incomplete to support the suggestion. 

Or are you trying to tell me based on post no. 6 that this plant is a juvenile and it's leaves will change in shape as it matures?

On another forum one suggested Nasturtium...which I am not convinced either.


----------



## Cavan Allen (Jul 22, 2004)

Porkneck said:


> Thank you Cavan Allen.


Call me Cavan 



Porkneck said:


> Reason I am not convinced is because the link has illustrations showing the root system which looks very different from the pictures I attached which has various root sprouts. I am not saying you are wrong. The link just seems to be incomplete to support the suggestion.


Try this. 
http://www.missouriplants.com/Yellowalt/Ranunculus_abortivus_page.html
No root pic, but it should give you an idea of what I mean as far as the diversity of leaf shapes on the plant. I'm not committing to that species as a final answer, but it certainly could be.



Porkneck said:


> Or are you trying to tell me based on post no. 6 that this plant is a juvenile and it's leaves will change in shape as it matures?


Exactly. Again, see the link.



Porkneck said:


> On another forum one suggested Nasturtium...which I am not convinced either.


Definitely not.


----------



## Porkneck (Mar 23, 2012)

Okay...Cavan

I did notice though that in both links you posted that the root formation of the plants seem to come from only one central source and looking at it via top view, it seems to form a star or uniform shape around the central root source. The roots on the plant picture I attached seems to be more like a vine formation, central roots then stems out then roots again then stems out,..etc and so on and so forth. More like a tangled mess. Though I do see that the leaves seem to be the same in the 2nd link..at least the first leaf in the row of leaves on the photograph.

I am Marlowe by the way.


----------

